# Blue dophin Blue Moorii Cichlids Sex?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi,

I recently bought 4 blue dolphins about 3-4inches, and was wondering their possible sexes at this size? I bought the first 3 together then added the 4th blue dolphin few days later and upon doing so dolphin 1 and the bottom one of the second photo dolphin 3 started to circle each other and fought for a bit and dolphin 1 won and chases 3 and the other 2 dolphins regularly now. Dolphin 1 is the most dominant cichlid in the tank to all cichlids its size or smaller as well. Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

1,2 and 4 are males. 3 is a female.


----------



## kindapet (Jul 23, 2019)

BlueSunshine said:


> 1,2 and 4 are males. 3 is a female.


How do you know ? :-? :-?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Pretty sure males have the stripes and females have the mottled pattern. I have three 3" dolphins in my 450gal, one male and two females by the looks of it.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh really? So I have 2 males and 2 females? When I added in dolphin 4 into the tank dolphin 1 and 3 started to circle and both fought very briefly until dolphin 1 won. I don't think females would behave like this and fight a male? Also dolphin 2 has much shorter fins than the other 3 so would that make it more likely a female traits? Or males can have this as well?

Dolphin 2 and 3 seems to have more of the blotched looking pattern though.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Maybe dolphin 2's stripes are still forming? I can't be sure by just one picture, but the coloring seems more like stripes than the normal mottled pattern. I don't have alot of experience with these fish so hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Number 3 has the shortest fins in your pics. You do realize you have your fish numbered 1 thru 4, bottom to top...right?

Regardless, I still see three males and one female. Stripes and blotches have nothing to do with my call on this. If you have a healthy breeding group of dolphins, males and females will show stripes and blotches at different times. Sometimes there will be no blotches or stripes at all just very beautiful blue colors.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh shoot I did not realize the pics all are reversed my bad...you were referring 3 from bottom up correct? Then yes that one has the shortest fins.

I hope the lone female isn't stressed out when wanting to mate and the 3 males hope they don't all try to kill each other I got the wrong ratio when picking them out was hoping to get 1 male and 3 females but sounds like not the case oops lol.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I did a quick search:

The below site says there's no definitive way to tell the sex:
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/bluemoorii.php#Sex: Sexual differences

This one says the male's anal fin is 'curved':
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=243395

Here's another:
https://meethepet.com/blue-dolphin-moorii-cyrtocara-moorii/#Sex_differences


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

ken31cay said:


> I did a quick search:
> 
> The below site says there's no definitive way to tell the sex:
> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/bluemoorii.php#Sex: Sexual differences
> ...


To be correct... it says the female anal fin is curved.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

phillum said:


> Oh shoot I did not realize the pics all are reversed my bad...you were referring 3 from bottom up correct? Then yes that one has the shortest fins.
> 
> I hope the lone female isn't stressed out when wanting to mate and the 3 males hope they don't all try to kill each other I got the wrong ratio when picking them out was hoping to get 1 male and 3 females but sounds like not the case oops lol.


No problem. I've done the same thing only to catch it later. :lol:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

ken31cay said:


> I did a quick search:
> 
> The below site says there's no definitive way to tell the sex:
> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/bluemoorii.php#Sex: Sexual differences
> ...


Someone forgot to tell our group what they are suppose to look like. 

two females, the one in the back is the Head Lady.









one male and two females









young female









Old pic, but still a female.









:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

ken31cay said:


> I did a quick search:
> 
> *The below site says there's no definitive way to tell the sex:*
> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/bluemoorii.php#Sex: Sexual differences
> ...


I enjoyed reading this article the most.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

There is still one left at the pet store I was debating on possibly getting it's the last one I didn't choose it at first because the mouth is crooked not normal is it just injured or will it grow back normally or is it genetic? If this one is a female I'll buy it. The fins are shorter here? Just read that there's supposed to be more males than females? Seems the store had way more males than females in.. I attached some pics of the dolphin 5 at the store. Owner was wllling to give me a discount on it.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

BlueSunshine said:


> ken31cay said:
> 
> 
> > I did a quick search:
> ...


Ah yes, you are right.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

No, it will not grow out of it. Never buy deformed, sick looking fish. It's hard enough to purchase and raise good fish.
From the pic, it does look like a male.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the information and tips regarding on the dolphins the anal fins do really stand out on males and females. The articles did help alot, The lone female does get chased around a bit by 2 of the other males. So i really do only have 1 female out of the 4 which means i will have to look for more females if i want them to breed as i don't think that will work with so many males


----------

